# Normal that first true leaves have a lot of yellow?



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 10, 2022)

The cotyledons look very healthy but the true leaves have a lot of yellow.  It’s about 6 days old above ground, still in a jiffy pellet.  Spends the day in a humidity dome, 70 degrees and about 80% RH.  Light is 14hrs on, 10 hrs off at 30% intensity (light is about 2 ft above plant).  Is the yellow telling me it needs something?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

it is probably to early to tell Amigo

i quit using peat pucks a long time ago , there was no consistency in whatever they were made of , probably made out of all the leftovers that are swept up off the floors at the soil plant

sorta like hotdogs and bologna made from the floor scraps at the meat packing plants

anyway , how the Ph on your water?

i dont think you are using any nutes this early?


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 10, 2022)

No nutes, normal tap water.  I haven’t checked the Ph


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

have you checked the Ph and ppm’s on your tap water?

do you usually use tap water or ever see this type of discoloration in previous grows?

you can always buy a couple gallons of distilled water and start using it asap and then wait a couple of weeks and see how the plant is doing


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 10, 2022)

It’s my first grow, I’ll start using distilled water


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

awesome!

lots of experienced growers here who love to help and thanks for letting us tag along!

what flavors are you growing?

r u indoors in a tent?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2022)

I would take it out of the dome and get it into a small pot(a 2 cup or do pot) with some soil(or whatever medium you plan on using. The humidity is probably higher than 80 with lights off and dew may be setting on the leaves which can leech nutrients from the leaves.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 10, 2022)

It’s Runtz Muffin (photo period) in a 2x2x6 AC Infinity tent.  I have a 1/4 gallon nursery bag with Fox Farm Happy Frog in it tee’d up, I’ll go ahead and move it into that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2022)

Just keep an eye on things as far as the light goes. 30% I assume on your light shouldn’t burn the plant but it depends on what kind of light you are running. I would introduce the plant to the light without the dome slowly. Maybe put it in the corner of your tent at first as that will be where the light is least intense. 

I think peat can be acidic but your soil should make your plant happy. I think most people mix in some perlite with Happy Frog but if you don’t have any, at this stage it will still be better than the peat puck.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 10, 2022)

I put 20% perlite in the Happy Frog


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 16, 2022)

Seems like it should be larger after 12 days above ground, but it is growing.  I think the yellow patches are supposed to be there although it doesn’t look like Runtz Muffin seedlings that I see online.

I added the toothpick thing to better determine growth.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2022)

It should be bigger. Might have something to do with the yellow on the leaves since chlorophyll is green and provides the plant energy to grow. BTW-Do you have a fan lightly blowing on it(an oscillating fan is better)?


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 16, 2022)

No fan is blowing on it but I do have an oscillating fan in my tent that I could turn on.  I still have this inside a humidity dome in the tent since it’s so small


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2022)

It shouldn’t need a humidity dome at this point. That filters out some of the light. I don’t use a humidity dome but I use Saran Wrap to sprout seeds in soil. Once they are above ground, even a little, the Saran Wrap gets tossed. 

The fan will strengthen the stem. Just enough of a breeze to have the seedling gently sway a bit. It will also help evaporate some of the moisture in the soil. These plants like a wet/dry cycle. When the soil is drier, the roots grow out to find moisture. If the soil is always too moist, they won’t need to seek out moisture so growth of the roots and thus the plant will be slower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)

Does that soil have any ferts in it? If not try a little fish fertilizer or something with some nitrogen. Stalk looks healthy. Nitrogen will help it grow in Vegg.
But it is awful small for 12 days.


----------



## Carty (Dec 16, 2022)

I hate to say this man... but,  do you have anymore seeds??   At this point and this early on, you've stressed this little plant and I'd worry about hermie issues down the road.  I think your tap water may have been the culprit with the PH being so far off.  Sometimes we get lucky, sometimes we don't..  
I guess it depends on your seed stock man..  but I'd try a restart see if things go much better.. lord knows I've had to do it plenty of times, plenty... lol.  It's a learning lesson and we all do it.

Also.. if not PH the only other thing I can think of is a certain nutrient burn...  OR,  bleaching from lights to close.

As you can see, all the help you need is right here.. just keep your thread going, keep sharing and people will gladly guide you in the right direction.  As growers and smokers we want to see everyone succeed.. 

cheers


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)

Yeah that ^^^


----------



## Carty (Dec 16, 2022)

And try putting your germinated seedling directly into that pot without using the peat pellet..  mostly used for clones these days..  peace


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 16, 2022)

Ok I’ll try that with a new nursery bag.  I’ll keep this one going just to see what happens.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 16, 2022)

At this early of stage of growth, I agree with Carty.  If by chance that is the only seed you have then make a run with it, but, a re-start this early isn't going to set you back that far timewise.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 16, 2022)

Ok, new seed is germinating via the paper towel method (using distilled water).


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 16, 2022)

Run them both for a bit and see what happens but being this early..  You've got the picture already.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 17, 2022)

I am germinating a Zkittles as well.  Although I have a 2x2 tent so can’t likely finish both of them.  But it might be good to compare how they do.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

Time for next size tent upgrade LOL


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 17, 2022)

I remember using those for germinating, along with small rockwool cubes.  I would soak them in phed r/o water and let them ride.  Once they sprouted I placed them in solo cups and buried them almost to the first set up leaves and put them under low light with a fan gently moving them to strengthen the stem.  After 12 days there should be more sets of leaf pushing out, it's almost like that yellow set is blocking anything from coming out.  Remember not all seedlings make it in this world.  Some just do not make it. Your soil looks super damp so i would let it dry out a bit and just see what happens.  I am "rooting" for her.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 18, 2022)

My second Runtz Muffin seed germinated much faster.  I put it on the paper towel on Friday afternoon and Sunday morning I have a tail already.  The first seed took about 5 days under the same conditions.  This is my first grow so I don’t know exactly what to expect.  Perhaps bad seed played a role?


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 24, 2022)

Runtz #2 looking much better.  After germination I put it directly in the nursery bag with Happy Frog/perlite and am not using a humidity dome.

I pulled the plug on the first one.  The cotyledons started to die and it was downhill from there.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

It’s just a baby. Don’t water it to much and give it plenty of light no nutes yet either


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2022)

see if you can find something better then the fox farms happy frog, that is what i can get as well but i feed them all the way to finish. when i start to get yellow spots i up pot. i run 2 gallon buckets but if you don't have bigger buckets yet, get the grow bags or air buckets. they are self pruning and let air to the roots. with the fox farms happy frog i start loosing my shade leaves half way through flower, i use general hydroponics trio flora set. as i go into flower i back off the n but i never stop and still lose the shades, as they finish i lose most of my sugar leaves as well. one thing it does make trimming easy but it ain't right. @gmo a member here uses happy frog, you might look him up and see what he does as the stuff of his, i have seen is fire.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 25, 2022)

The Happy Frog is just for the seedling stage.  My understanding is that it’s not too hot for seedlings.  Next stop for this 1/4 gallon nursery bag is a 5 gallon fabric pot with Ocean Forest/Perlite.  I don’t plan on doing nutes or a lot of trimming with this grow, just want to let her do her thing and see what happens.  It’s my first grow, just looking to learn and get some experience.


----------



## gmo (Dec 25, 2022)

giggy said:


> see if you can find something better then the fox farms happy frog, that is what i can get as well but i feed them all the way to finish. when i start to get yellow spots i up pot. i run 2 gallon buckets but if you don't have bigger buckets yet, get the grow bags or air buckets. they are self pruning and let air to the roots. with the fox farms happy frog i start loosing my shade leaves half way through flower, i use general hydroponics trio flora set. as i go into flower i back off the n but i never stop and still lose the shades, as they finish i lose most of my sugar leaves as well. one thing it does make trimming easy but it ain't right. @gmo a member here uses happy frog, you might look him up and see what he does as the stuff of his, i have seen is fire.


Giggy, you're correct. I keep my mom plants in happy frog. I tend to like it because it's a little more predictable and less hot then some of the other stuff. I keep 28 moms in 1 gallon grow bags of happy frog, rotating cuts every 5-7 months. I start feeding general hydroponics Flora at week 2-3 every watering, spare a random water only if I'm seeing any salt buildup.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 29, 2022)

Second set of true leaves are just starting to develop on Runtz 2.  I’m on 18/6 light schedule.  Just bumped the light intensity up to 50%:


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Jan 3, 2023)

Getting a little bigger


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

gmo said:


> Giggy, you're correct. I keep my mom plants in happy frog. I tend to like it because it's a little more predictable and less hot then some of the other stuff. I keep 28 moms in 1 gallon grow bags of happy frog, rotating cuts every 5-7 months. I start feeding general hydroponics Flora at week 2-3 every watering, spare a random water only if I'm seeing any salt buildup.


I use ProMix.  Nothing in it.  I always thought Happy Frog was a bit to hot for starts.  IMO that is what is causing the yellow leaves.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2023)

pute said:


> I use ProMix.  Nothing in it.  I always thought Happy Frog was a bit to hot for starts.  IMO that is what is causing the yellow leaves.


Happy Frog also has a lot of water retention which affects the pH(drives it low when it dries too slowly due to anaerobic bacteria activity).


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2023)

Welcome to Marijuana Passion my friend.  You're in the right place to learn to grow.  Have fun.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

pute said:


> I use ProMix.  Nothing in it.  I always thought Happy Frog was a bit to hot for starts.  IMO that is what is causing the yellow leaves.




pro mix with mychrozziah here and add ones own nutrients


10+ years and always the same results



















Durban Poison x Triangle Kush


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

nummy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Makes me want to hug his plants.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Jan 8, 2023)

She’s coming along!


----------



## ness (Monday at 8:03 PM)

She a cuttie.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Tuesday at 9:54 PM)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Wednesday at 9:31 AM)

I am noticing some roots beginning to just barely poke through the sides of the 1/4 gallon nursery bag.  My plan is to transplant to a 5 gallon fabric pot.  I am going to add some mycorrhizae as well as I understand this helps with transplant shock.  I bumped light up to 60% (18/6) and I bumped the exhaust fan speed up to 3.

I have the plant sitting on a self watering plant base to elevate it off the ground but I am not currently using that base to water it.  It currently gets 3/4 cup of distilled water every other day.

It’s getting noticeably bigger everyday, I guess this is def the veg stage.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Friday at 10:46 AM)

In a big boy 5 gallon pot now with Ocean Forest amended with 20% perlite.  Added some mycorrhizae to help with transplant shock.


----------

